# Please welcome our new Mod



## Jin (Apr 16, 2021)

Very pleased to announce that CJ275 has been promoted to mod. 

Please welcome him!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 16, 2021)

I was thinking of him when praising how well things have been going over the past few weeks in another thread. Excellent choice.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 16, 2021)

He definitely has the knowledge I’m really grateful for everything’s he’s helped me with. 

congratulations CJ you deserve it.


----------



## ftf (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you CJ.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats, CJ.  You’re going to be great!


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you everyone, I'll try not to mess things up too bad. :32 (20):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 16, 2021)

Did join date and post count automatically adjust as well?:32 (18):

Congrats.


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> Did join date and post count automatically adjust as well?:32 (18):
> 
> Congrats.



Nope, those are accurate.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats CJ, couldn't have thought of a better person for the job. 
Don't let it go to your head.


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 16, 2021)

congrats sir!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats!  Great addition to our current lineup.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 16, 2021)

Dang congrats CJ. Well deserved.


----------



## snake (Apr 16, 2021)

Great addition to the staff. 

CJ is very knowledgeable and dedicated to the lifestyle but we all have to give him some time to find his feet as a Mod. Be patient with his learning curve.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats CJ


----------



## Trump (Apr 16, 2021)

Excellent choice never known any other person to take so much time and effort to help everyone he can. Congratulations buddy


----------



## Pooh6369 (Apr 16, 2021)

Congratulations CJ


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 16, 2021)

Congratulations CJ you’re going to do great.


----------



## CLIHAU (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 16, 2021)

Good move! Congrats CJ!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 16, 2021)

Welcome and congratulations CJ!


----------



## Fishwhisperer (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats brother.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats and welcome to the Team.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats you really deserve it, youve been a big help to me countless times in the last year


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 16, 2021)

Now everyone gets a new exercise and meal plan with their permaban!

Congrats CJ! 

Y'all couldn't have picked a more level headed gym bro. He has a few brain cells too


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 16, 2021)

I guess they’ll let anyone be a mod these days...

welcome CJ!


----------



## German89 (Apr 16, 2021)

Welcome CJ


----------



## Spongy (Apr 16, 2021)

lol what...


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 16, 2021)

Trump said:


> Excellent choice never known any other person to take so much time and effort to help everyone he can. Congratulations buddy



LOTS of well deserved praise in this thread, but this one says it all.  And to think a few yrs ago, he just "wanted to be a real boy" in a thread he had begun with a Pinocchio avatar.  Fond memories and great expectations, CJ.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 16, 2021)

CJ has small hands and big feet or is is small feet and big hands????Whatever it is Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Apr 16, 2021)

Excellent choice!! Congratulations CJ!!


----------



## Joliver (Apr 16, 2021)

I was hoping I'd had some sort of stroke and went red/blue color blind...but no. He's. A. Mod. 

My arch enemy now has power. This ruined my breakfast....if I ate breakfast....which I don't.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 16, 2021)

Joliver said:


> I was hoping I'd had some sort of stroke and went red/blue color blind...but no. He's. A. Mod.
> 
> My arch enemy now has power. This ruined my breakfast....if I ate breakfast....which I don't.



you guys should probably fight.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 16, 2021)

Sword fight?



Spongy said:


> you guys should probably fight.


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2021)

Joliver said:


> I was hoping I'd had some sort of stroke and went red/blue color blind...but no. He's. A. Mod.
> 
> My arch enemy now has power. This ruined my breakfast....if I ate breakfast....which I don't.



Do I still get that beer? :32 (20):


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 16, 2021)

Alright! Congrats CJ. I think you are such a perfect fit for a mod here. Really glad to see it's you. That gave me my first smile for the day


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats, brother.  I feel kinda like Jimmy did when Tommy was getting made on Goodfellas.  I'm sure this will go better than that did though.

Seriously, though.  CJ has answered any question, no matter how retahded, from tons of us.  Great choice.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 16, 2021)

Nice; as I recently discovered when he edited one of my post. CJ is going to play God.   congrats  I am sure you were up against a lot of good contenders.


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Nice; as I recently discovered when he edited one of my post. CJ is going to play God.



It was an accident!!! ...or a warning shot. :32 (17):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats man.

Ps
You're still ghey :32 (20)::32 (19):


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 16, 2021)

I can’t think of a more deserving fellow.  Congrats CJ! 
Don’t forget about us down here at the kiddy table.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 16, 2021)

OMGGGGGGGGG this is amazing news
congrats on being blue Ceej!!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 16, 2021)

You can still say no if he tries to corner you and touch you. Fyi


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It was an accident!!! ...or a warning shot. :32 (17):



He thought it was a taser....


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats CJ!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats CJ!


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats sir!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 16, 2021)

Ummmmmmm, WTF some crazy shit going on around here...CJ I am wordless at the moment...congrats I guess and I know you will do well in your new role...and just keep doing what your doing because for the moment everyone still likes you...

But seriously congrats my man!!!!!! You definitely deserve it bro, you are here day in and day out and you put in a lot of time!!!!! Still the best and only board I know!!!!!!


----------



## Jin (Apr 16, 2021)

CJ is like pretty much like me. Only smaller, smarter and much more like able.

This is a great move for the board. I’m thrilled CJ has accepted.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 16, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> He thought it was a taser....


Too soon..... bahahahahahahha


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 16, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You can still say no if he tries to corner you and touch you. Fyi


Yea and lose your spot in line... you go right ahead..


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 16, 2021)

Great choice!
Congrats CJ!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 16, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You can still say no if he tries to corner you and touch you. Fyi



no #metoo exceptions for mods!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 16, 2021)

UGBB first Pansexual Mod, congrats CJ


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 16, 2021)

You have chosen.......







Wisely. 



At your service CJ.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 16, 2021)

snake said:


> Great addition to the staff.
> 
> CJ is very knowledgeable and dedicated to the lifestyle but we all have to give him some time to find his feet as a Mod. Be patient with his learning curve.



Probably take him a little longer than most as I understand that the UGBB Moderator Manual has not been translated to a picture book yet


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Probably take him a little longer than most as I understand that the UGBB Moderator Manual has not been translated to a picture book yet



Funny story.... I almost gave you an infraction today because I was like "what's this button do".  :32 (20):


----------



## The Tater (Apr 17, 2021)

Congrats cj and welcome to indentured servitude. Seriously, I appreciate all of the mods.


----------



## Jin (Apr 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Funny story.... I almost gave you an infraction today because I was like "what's this button do".  :32 (20):



I did that with DK8594.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 17, 2021)

Never heard of her







Jk


----------



## j2048b (Apr 17, 2021)

Congrats autobot mod!! Well deserved


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 17, 2021)

Ah shit look at CJ big baller lol. Great choice


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> I did that with DK8594.



Jin you do that to me pretty much monthly....:32 (1):


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 17, 2021)

Excellent decision....

Congrats CJ


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 17, 2021)

Good stuff bruv. Did they make you shave off the monkey suit first?


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 18, 2021)

Said it in another thread, but well deserved my man.   You have helped me a lot with all my stupid ass questions.   I’ll try and keep them to a minimum now that you’ll be busy doing mod stuff.


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2021)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Said it in another thread, but well deserved my man.   You have helped me a lot with all my stupid ass questions.   I’ll try and keep them to a minimum now that you’ll be busy doing mod stuff.



Anything you need bud!


----------



## lfod14 (Apr 18, 2021)

Ooooooooo, he got up'd! Congrats CJ.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 18, 2021)

Congrats CJ. I look forward to you knocking me around after I inevitably cross the line.

In all seriousness, congrats... glad to see you in the bull pen along with all the other UG mods/leadership.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 19, 2021)

Do you have a bunch of new cool buttons??


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 19, 2021)

Congrats brother.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 19, 2021)

Welcome to SI
Great bunch we have here. Hopefully you fit right in get to meet some of the members. Good luck


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Do you have a bunch of new cool buttons??



yes he does. And now it’s up to the members to find them and push them!!!! :32 (19):


----------



## tinymk (Apr 19, 2021)

Congrats brother.. you’ll be a great addition to the team


----------



## Texan69 (May 5, 2021)

What I missed this... haven’t been on as much till the last 24 hours.... congrats CJ always enjoyed having you on UG! You’ll be great as a mod


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 5, 2021)

Welcome to the Underground CJ275.  

Post up, make friends.


----------



## motown1002 (May 5, 2021)

Congrats brother.


----------



## Crom (May 5, 2021)

Late to this party. Congrats CJ.


----------



## Thewall (May 5, 2021)

Ahh cool man, just seen this. Congratulations


----------



## Beserker (May 6, 2021)

Are you even 200lbs yet?   

It only counts if you’ve held it a year.












congrats brother!


----------



## CJ (May 6, 2021)

Beserker said:


> Are you even 200lbs yet?
> 
> It only counts if you’ve held it a year.
> 
> ...



Since 11/02/2020, but who's counting? :32 (20):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 6, 2021)

You're still a nasty bastard for eating liver


----------



## pharmacist (May 6, 2021)

Congrats!


----------

